
KDevelop 5.0.0 release - snovv_crash
https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-500-released
======
rplnt
Offtopic: I really loved their variable coloring when I used to work with it.
Basically there's a hashing function that maps the variable name to a certain
set of colors. It helps to quickly notice what variable is used where.

Is there such plugin for ST2, perhaps for VSC?

Note: You'll find yourself renaming variables just to get a different color :)

~~~
dan00
> Basically there's a hashing function that maps the variable name to a
> certain set of colors. It helps to quickly notice what variable is used
> where.

Thats sounds like my nightmare! ;)

I'm very easily distracted by too much coloring, so this just doesn't work for
me. If I want to see the usage of one variable I just highlight the usage of
this one variable.

~~~
kfunk87
Luckily you can disable the variable coloring completely in KDevelop :)

~~~
dan00
That's fine! :)

I didn't wanted to imply, that I'm thinking this can't be configured in
KDevelop.

------
Noughmad
This is really great news, congratulations!

I've been a regular user of KDevelop for quite a while now. It's simply the
best tool for reading existing code, with the variable coloring and powerful
code navigation.

It doesn't have that many features that would be useful for writing code
(refactoring other than renaming, auto private pointers, maybe helpers for Qt
properties), but I'm glad they moved to Clang as the C++ parser. Can't way
till it gets to Arch repos.

------
akerro
One of the most underrated software these days. I also wish they went further
with Rust integration, looks like they gave up on this feature :(

~~~
snovv_crash
There is a plugin in the works: [https://github.com/michalsrb/kdev-
rust](https://github.com/michalsrb/kdev-rust)

~~~
akerro
I'll try that.

~~~
Rickasaurus
I hope you'll report back and tell us if it's any good.

~~~
akerro
Reporting back, both repositories rustc2duchain and kdev-rust don't compile or
recent ArchLinux. Incompatible versions of kde and rustc. As I have no idea
about KDESDK and no time to investigate it, I find it unusable for now.

    
    
      CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:22 (find_package):
      Could not find a configuration file for package "KDevPlatform" that is
      compatible with requested version "4.90.91".
    
      The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
    
        /usr/lib64/cmake/kdevplatform/KDevPlatformConfig.cmake, version: 1.7.3
        /usr/lib/cmake/kdevplatform/KDevPlatformConfig.cmake, version: 1.7.3
        /lib64/cmake/kdevplatform/KDevPlatformConfig.cmake, version: 1.7.3
        /lib/cmake/kdevplatform/KDevPlatformConfig.cmake, version: 1.7.3

~~~
kfunk87
Well you need to have a recent version (here: 5.0) of kdevplatform installed.
kdevplatform (shell, language agnostic infrastructure, vcs plugins, etc. pp.)
is a set of libraries KDevelop is based on.

Get kdevplatform from: git://anongit.kde.org/kdevplatform

Install kdevplatform, kdevelop, kdev-rust, etc. into the same install prefix
(-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/foo) and you should be fine.

Also have a look at:
[https://community.kde.org/KDevelop/HowToCompile_v5#3._Run_KD...](https://community.kde.org/KDevelop/HowToCompile_v5#3._Run_KDevelop)
for setting up the env before running KDevelop.

~~~
akerro
Thanks, I'll give it a try again tomorrow.

~~~
anonbanker
how'd it go this time?

------
koja86
Last time I checked their custom C++ parser was not able to get even some
simple templates. Finally they ditched it in favor of clang. Way to go!

~~~
abstractbeliefs
Great news for developers to get better syntax highlighting, but another nail
in the coffin for gcc, sadly.

This exact topic notoriously came up last year where emacs wanted to use
exported gcc datastructures to highlight code. This proposal was disallowed by
rms sticking so dogmatically to his core values that one GNU project ended up
not being able to interact with another, for fear of proprietary vendors doing
so.

While I fully understand the technical background to what exporting such data
would enable those acting in bad faith to the letter of the license, whats
happened here is that 1) emacs users didn't get better highlighting 2)
kdevelop never had a chance to even consider gcc as a result and 3) gcc is now
failing to compete with another compiler that it really needs to.

What's better, a dead but libre compiler that doesn't interop, or one that has
a degree of compromise while still having an effective license that risks
proprietary vendors "freeloading" on some good work?

~~~
fithisux
C++ is broken anyway. Rust and/or D would be a better fit. C11 is enough. No
nail in the coffin of gcc.

~~~
abstractbeliefs
While I don't write and don't like C++, I don't understand why major foss
projects choosing clang over gcc due to a philosophical spat is anything other
than damning.

gcc should be fighting hard to continue to provide features competitive to
clang while remaining true to it's values, but instead it has opted out of
this for hypothetical purity (exporting the data in question is within the
license terms and does not require changes in gcc itself, it can be
implemented as a plugin, rms just doesn't like it and discourages loudly its
implementation as it simply makes it easier for proprietary tools to use it.
The situation is quite similar to dynamic linking).

------
bfrog
When I was last writing C++ (awhile ago now) this was a great environment to
do so, the autocomplete and var color hashing were pretty fantastic.

------
optforfon
Am I misremembering something, or weren't they planning to replace the
"Projects" files with CMake?

~~~
Noughmad
They already did, except that other project managers are supported as well (in
kdev4, these are CMake, custom makefile, and generic). Apparently they are
adding qmake. The KDevelop "project" file (something.kdev4) only has two lines
-- the project name and the choser project manager.

------
fithisux
Is there any plan to have a Windows build?

~~~
michaelbuddy
"Apart from those changes, KDevelop 5 has of course be ported to KDE
Frameworks 5 and Qt 5. This will for the first time enable us to offer an
experimental version of KDevelop for Microsoft Windows in the near future, in
addition to support for Linux."

------
looserof7
I can only show KDE to my friends and boast off saying that Linux is the best,
in order to make them install a Linux distribution, I show several compiz
features and Kate, to show highlighting in different colors, then blaming them
for using such lame OS(windows), without any highlighting features for
notepad, and Alt+ tab graphics being so lame for windows, customizable, I use
Manjaro to get some best applications pre-installed.

~~~
sperglord
Here, replace your entire OS, every piece of software, and entire workflow for
a few Compiz features.

Well, see you later!

